# My cory is so dull....



## alvie (Jan 25, 2011)

I bought 2 Bandit cory (around 1 inch) yesterday from a local fish store and put them in my 10 gallon tank together with some guppy fry and amano shrimps, and they look so dull and dead even after a whole day... I always thought cory can adopt to different environment fast as I have some peppered cory in my 20 & 40 gallon tank and they are so active and healthy. please let me know what I can do here... 

Million thanks!!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Add in four more?

They like to shoal, keeping them on their own isn't nice


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

Agreed, they do like to shoal. groups of 6 or more are best, and a blast to watch! But it is also possible that they are sick with something from the store/shipping/ect. Did you quarentine, or were there other sick or dull looking fish in the same system? What was your acclimation process like? 

As well, you don't happen to have recent readings on ammonia, nitrates, nitrites, or ph? That can help us better diagnose what could be wrong with your cories.


----------



## alvie (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you both for your suggestions - I will try to add several more cory in my tank and see if they get better. =)

I didn't really quarentine and I have no readings on ammonia, nitrates or ph..etc... My only fish in this tank are guppy fries (and shrimps), sometimes a few fries died... My husband added the cory to the tank is because he thought he has fed the fries with too much food and it sank to the bottom, and by adding the cory, they can clean up the food?! We got the fish from Big Al, he put the fish bag into the tank and stand it for 30 mins when we got home and released the fish into the tank... I know he has also added some water conditioner and some blue powder (??) into the tank... He does this all the time and usually the fish (in the other tanks) will be fine in 20-30 mins but this one just sank to the bottom and look dull & dead, that's why it worries me.. Sorry for my bad description....


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

I would recommend holding off on adding more cories until you have some water readings, determined the cause of your guys dullness, and fixed it. It really is well worth your time and money to invest in a testing kit that includes tests for ammonia, nitrites, nitrates and pH if you want to keep fish. I would say that a test kit of some kind in invaluable for any fishkeeper, and even necessary. Even small amounts of ammonia or nitrites are deadly to fish, though some are more sensitive than others. 

I would suggest doing a water change first instead of medicating, as most often it is a water quality issue, and meds can further stress a fish. While we are on the topic, how often do you do water changes, and how much? 

Also, while cories do eat food off the bottom, they also add to the bioload (aka they poop and make waste just as much as any other fish), and they don't really make the water any cleaner. It's much easier to just syphon any extra food out with your gravel vacuum.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

If they are the small mataes from BA NY there is nothing wrong with them they are healthy fish. I bought a bunch and all are doing great. It's a rare thing for me to buy from a LFS but these little guys looked great. 

If your fish are dull and lost it's markings it means they are stressed out. Add some places for them to hide if you don't have any set up some for them. These guys love to hide until it feeding time or lights out.

I would watch the shrimp with them as well they could pick at them considering how small the corys are.

Is your tank bright? If so cut down or turn off the lights until they settle in.

What is that blue powder you speak of? These fish are know to be sensitive to medications and other chemicals. 

Another thing when trying to acclimate such young fish dripping them would be better then floating them IMO

Edit- what's the temp of the tank? Try to keep it at 76-78f


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Some fish can take hours, or several days to regain their colour.



But beyond the fish just settling in and acclimatising to your tank after a stressful move, remember, You have changed their environment and lighting, so they may appear different.

Big als has black substrate, moving them off that to lighter tones may have them looking faded for a while. Second big als often uses fluorescent bulbs with lots of colour as opposed to pure white/yellowish lights. Again this can affect your perception of a fishes colour.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't think it has much to do with their peception and lighting change. It's more of a stress factor. They will go almost white when stressed out. If their colour has not returned stress is still the issue.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

yes... thats what I said...


----------



## PanzerFodder (Oct 15, 2010)

I would be worried about that blue powder going into the tank! do you know what it was? .

Also like Jackson said! check the temp of the tank? if it's over 78f you may want to lower it a bit.

Only other thing I can think of is that overfeeding has started to make the water go bad, maybe a 50% water change straight away and then do some 25% changes every day untill things get better.

BTW: I also have three of the BA NY c.metea in a 10G tank with some guppy fry and the smallest one does loose a bit of the blackness from his fins every now and then, but it seems just as active as the others, so I am not too worried by it.

EDIT: you may find some info on this site http://www.planetcatfish.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=6


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

Just to avoid the confusion for the OP, lots of things can cause stress. Toxins in the water, medications, lights, just being put in a tank, to even the colour of the gravel. 

Basically, make sure that your water quality is good (do a water change if needed), turn down the lights and give him some time. They'll most likely perk up for you! Best of luck.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Gravel colour in no way can cause stress. Lights yes if they are too bright could stress them out.

Just so the OP knows the tank mine went into is bare bottom tank. They had their colour back before they even went into the tank.

I would really try to find out what the blue stuff is.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Jackson said:


> Gravel colour in no way can cause stress. Lights yes if they are too bright could stress them out.


I don't think Will was implying the gravel itself, more that the perception of colour to us may be different depending on the colour of the gravel.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Let's keep the information here simple:

Start by:

Testing your water parameters properly, as Nomi says.

Trying to determine if the fish IS indeed ill (don't start throwing medication in without being able to properly diagnose what is wrong).

Later, adding more to create a shoal.

Let us know how it goes.

And for the rest of you, let's not carry on with the off-topic posturing anymore please.


----------



## alvie (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you guys for all of your comments & suggestions!! =)

I will try to get the ammonia, nitrates & nitrites test kits (I have the PH kit at home) and see if the reading is normal or not. Normally we do a 10-25% water change weekly to keep the fish healthy but sometimes I figured after the water change, the fish get worse? 

My tank is very bright (it comes with the LED light hood when we bought the tank) and temperature is set at around 24°C. I have some rocks and plants in the tank but there is no gravel yet... We have the lights on for around 12 hrs/day ‘coz I want to keep the plant growing (is it too much??) 

I think my cory are mataes as I do see this word on the label in the fish store? (but I don’t know what’s the difference between cory & matae…sorry) My cory's markings are very solid (black strips) and I don't think they are discoloring, it's just that they breath in and out really quick? My husband had syphon some waste & poops out last night and they looked a bit more active now (but still pretty dull compared to my cory in the other tanks). I will try to do a water change this weekend and see if that helps. =)

PS, should I put some salt in the tank together with some water conditioner after the water change? 

Thanks again! =)


----------



## LexiBadger (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't think adding salt would be a good idea, corys don't do well with salt.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

From reading the post sounds like they were sick to begin with most time you put corys in a tank they are all over it. Can you put up a pic of them.


----------

